# Can anyone recommend a consultant @ RFC?



## Hope28 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Have been told it will be at least Feb 2012 before we can be seen by a consultant at the RFC on the NHS.  However, if we go private we can see someone next tuesday  

Can anyone recommend a consultant we can see privately?  Also, what goes on in the initial consultation?

With my DH and i it is the male factor.  Zero sperm from analysis twice now  

L
xx


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Linda

Usually they would do an initial chat about your social + medical history and ask things like how long you have been trying,whether or not you have any illnesses, take medications/smoke/drink/drugs history. They look at your BMI and then initiate special investigations eg blood tests/semen analysis.  Though you would appear to have had the SA already done.  They usually then decide what the way forward is for you whether it be IUI/IVF/ICSI ETC. They then get you to agree on a plan of action for treatment and get you to sign up the appropriate consents, afterwhich they put you on to the appropriate waiting list. Hope this is of some help to you. The only advantage of seeing one of them privately is that you'll spend a few months less waiting to be put on the waiting list.  

It would seem to be the case that it doesn't really matter who you see in the RFC as you will hardly see the same Dr twice. We have seen Traub/Agbaje/MacManus/McClure/Williamson/Joy. Best of luck for your journey  Hope this is of some help. x


----------



## Hope28 (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks so much for your reply Yellowhope  
I cant stop worrying about this so i think so my own sanity i would be best booking the private apt  

I find myself spending my days reading stuff online and i think i am getting myself a bit obsessed with all the probable caused for dh semen analysis!!!

all the best to you and you partner on your journey    you get good news soon xxx


----------



## Journey09 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey Linda, 

i agree with what yellowhope said about consultation!! We got initial appt to see Dr Traub at RFC and he just had general chat about how long ttc, medical history etc etc.  He said he would consider treatment and that we would get a further appt to come back to accept and be put on waiting list for treatment!! I rang RFC to find out when we would be seen so we could be put on waiting list and it was something mad like a few months.  We then proceeded to have a private appt with Dr Truab in June 2010, got all forms signed up & he even done a scan!! It was just reassuring to know we were on the waiting list for treatment! Unfortunately our cycle started in August 2011 and didnt work   !! 

I find the waiting to be the worst and one of the hardest parts!! Although i am very scared/confused   about our next session.  Wishing you all the luck in the world and   it works!! Such a difficult journey but hopefully will be worth it  

J x


----------



## Hope28 (Nov 22, 2011)

hi journey 
thanks for your reply.  i am so sorry your first cycle didnt work     
From reading the posts on this wonderful website I understand that the road ahead will have its ups and downs.  i am praying that we will be blessed with a baby one day  
My apt is with Dr McManus.  I cant wait to get some answers to my many questions.  I feel like i will really start to relax and stop stressing out after this consultation  
May I ask if your initial apt with Dr Traub was on the nhs or private?  and is it normal to wait over a year before tx starts?
When is your nxt session?  My thoughts are with you and your dh as you continue your journey.       
L
xxxx


----------



## Journey09 (Oct 4, 2011)

Linda, our intial appt with Dr Truab was on NHS but then our next appt we paid for privately (this was one to put us on waiting list for treatement)!! We had our first tx on the NHS because i thought at least the longest wait will be over and hoped we wont need any more but unfortunately   we do!! We were put on the waiting list on 14 June 2010 and our first cycle didnt start until August 2011 so yep a year and a bit til it started.  We have an appointment with Origin on 14 December to see consultant so il take it from there and see what we doing about next one!

To be honest it is such a difficult and emotional journey but some how you will seem to get the strenght from somewhere to get through it.  Wishing you all the luck in your journey x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Linda

Welcome to the site hun, the girls on here are fab..

I still get nervous when i go to apointments to do with ivf, we had a failed cycle in rfc im march and have now decided to try origin..We are both impressed and the consultant was lovely..

We had been under Dr McManus at the rfc and she is very big into her weight etc.. Seems very firm but nice enough..

Journey, we found with origin that you are treated as a human and not just a number, i know we are paying for it but you are scanned more during treatment.

Jillyhen


----------

